# للبنات فقط(ممنوع دخول الشباب علشان اسرار)



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*
*


 *طبعا انا قولت ممنوع دخول الرجاله عشان دى أسرار هتلاقى عشروميت شب دخل التوبيك


ضميرهم وحش يا ساتر 


​ 
ماعلينا​ 

السؤال صغير جدا​ 

قولى ورايا​ 


انا بنت وهجاوب بصراحه​ 

















بتحسى بأيه لما بتتعاكسى  . ؟​ 
يعنى لو مثلا كنتى لابسه ابيض وشاب قاللك بحب الزبادى او قاللك 
ايه صباع الطباشير اللى ماشى دا

لو كنتى لابسه احمر وشاب قالك بحبك يا مصر:999:
......الخ




















خد بقى يامعلم يالى عاملى راجل ودخلت تتطفل عليهم​ 

تعالى عاوز أسئلك سؤال​ 
وقول انا راجل وهجاوب ​ 

كل واحد فيكم نفسه يتجوز
او اللى عايز يتجوز
​ 
ايه السبب 
وعاوز تتجوز ليه  . ؟


اتمنى الردود بصراحه
​ *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايه المعاكسات القديمه دي ياعم مينا
دلوقتي رقم موبايلك كام ع طوووول
لسه هنضيع وقت علي الفاضي 
متااااااااابع الردود ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

حد يقدر يقولي كدا
اصلا



انا مش بلبس الالوان دي
عشان حد يعاكس ويقولي
زبادي وبطيخ
هههههههههههههههههههه


انا جاوبت اهو


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه المعاكسات القديمه دي ياعم مينا
> دلوقتي رقم موبايلك كام ع طوووول
> لسه هنضيع وقت علي الفاضي
> متااااااااابع الردود ​*



ههههههه
عندك حق يا مايكل
شكر يا ريس ع المعلومه 
بس ما جاوبتش ع السؤال؟:scenic:
​


----------



## Nemo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه المعاكسات القديمه دي ياعم مينا
> دلوقتي رقم موبايلك كام ع طوووول
> لسه هنضيع وقت علي الفاضي
> متااااااااابع الردود ​*





ههههههههههههه ياواد يا مخلص يللى مبتضيعش وقت ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بتحسى بأيه لما بتتعاكسى . ؟*


*
ولا بحاجة ببقى عايزة اروح و اضرب اللي بيعاكس !! 
هههههههههههه 
شكرا مينا للموضوع  ​*


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مرة كنت ماشية مع واحدة خادمة كانت اكبر منى كانت لابسة اورنج وواحد قالها ايه برطمان البرتقان اللى معدى دا مسكت نفسى من الضحك بس كنت اول مرة اسمعها كنت هموت واضحك
مش بحب المعاكسة باى شكل ان كانت دا الجديد بقى لما ولاد مسيحين يعاكسو لما البنت تعدى يبصولها اوى ويقولها بسم الصليب عليكى بس عشان تعرف الفرق بين المسيحى لما يعاكس والناس التانية 
بس احيانا بنسمع حاجات تضحك بصراحة بس بنضحك بعد ميعدو
وبلمناسبة حد يقولنا تمن الصاعق اهو ارحم ما الواحد يمشى بكتر برضو


----------



## Nemo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عموما لما بتعاكس بمد بسرعة وببقى عاوزة الارض تبلعنى عشان بتضايق
وكمان المعاكسات اتطورت كتير بس دايما لما اتعاكس بمشى بسرعة جدا وزى الالف مش بعرف لا أرد وللا اتكلم
يعنى فى معاكسه مسيحية معاكسات بسم الصليب عليكى وحاجات كده ههههههههه 
لكن ممكن احكيلك عن معاكسة كانت تحفة ضحكتنى لأول واخر مرة ف حياتى فى معاكسه 
كنت واقفة مستنية اركب والطريق كان زحمة المهم صحابى كانوا بيدلعونى وقتها وبيقولولى يا توته
وانا واقفه جه شاب صغنون بيمد ناحيتى وبيبص فى ساعته وقالى توته ايه اللى آخرك كده عليا بقالى ساعه واقف مستنيكى وضحك هههههههههههههههه
وأنا كمان فضلت اضحك لأنه كان مفاجأه بالنسبالى وعشان ندهلى باسمى وبعدين مشىت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ههههههه
> عندك حق يا مايكل
> شكر يا ريس ع المعلومه
> بس ما جاوبتش ع السؤال؟:scenic:
> ​



*
اي خدمه يا معلم
هجاوب علي السؤال في الاخر*​


nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههه ياواد يا مخلص يللى مبتضيعش وقت ههههههههههه



*نقي بقي يا نيموو *​


----------



## mora22 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا زى ما بتقولوا اغلب الشباب المسيحى دلوقتى بقا لما يعاكس
يقول بسم الصليب عليكى 
او يبص لصاحبه ويقول جامد يا جرجس هههههههههه على اساس انه بيكلم يعنى صاحبه
بيكون شكلكم وحششششششششششش
​


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> عموما لما بتعاكس بمد بسرعة وببقى عاوزة الارض تبلعنى عشان بتضايق
> وكمان المعاكسات اتطورت كتير بس دايما لما اتعاكس بمشى بسرعة جدا وزى الالف مش بعرف لا أرد وللا اتكلم
> يعنى فى معاكسه مسيحية معاكسات بسم الصليب عليكى وحاجات كده ههههههههه
> لكن ممكن احكيلك عن معاكسة كانت تحفة ضحكتنى لأول واخر مرة ف حياتى فى معاكسه
> ...


 :t11::12F616~137::t11:
ايهه الموقف دا


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا عامة برضه لما بتعاكس بمد زى نيمو ومش بعمل حاجة 
بس اكتر معاكسة كانت بجد تحفة وضحكوا على
كنت ماشية بالشارع وهو معدى من جانبى 
وكان معاه عيل ضغير فشكله يدل انه محترم اوى 
فجاة لقيته جه جنبى واتحرك 
انا اتخضيت 
وراح عاكس 
فهو وصاحب دكان فضلوا يضحكوا على علشان اتخضيت 
بس مكنش باين عليه 

*​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا لسه بدرى اوووووووووووووووى..على الجواز..شكرا يا عثل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا عامة برضه لما بتعاكس بمد زى نيمو ومش بعمل حاجة
> بس اكتر معاكسة كانت بجد تحفة وضحكوا على
> كنت ماشية بالشارع وهو معدى من جانبى
> وكان معاه عيل ضغير فشكله يدل انه محترم اوى
> ...




*ده مين ده اللي انطس في مظره وعاكسك :a63:
تقريبا كان أعمي ومش شايف*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده مين ده اللي انطس في مظره وعاكسك :a63:
> تقريبا كان أعمي ومش شايف*​



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لا كان لابس نضارة ونساها بالبيت*
* وانت ايه اللى جابك الموضوع ده *
*هش من هنا يابرعى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا كان لابس نضارة ونساها بالبيت*
> * وانت ايه اللى جابك الموضوع ده *
> *هش من هنا يابرعى*​



*رجليا اللي جبتني هنا

عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلامكم يا بنات بيدل انكوا لما شاب بيعاكسكوا بتضايقوا
بس انتوا يا بنات هتقرعوا وهتصيعوا علينا
دا انتوا تتمنوا اى شاب يعاكسكوا:gy0000:


نورتوا بمروركوا

نيفين
و
نيمو(توته):99:
و
ريد روز
و
ميرنا
و
مورا
و
ديدى

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا كان لابس نضارة ونساها بالبيت*
> * وانت ايه اللى جابك الموضوع ده *
> *هش من هنا يابرعى*​



*انتا الراجل الوحيد يا مايكل اللى دخلت لحد دلوقتى الموضوع
جاوب ع السؤال يا برعى:t30:*
​


----------



## GoDz (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mora22 قال:


> فعلا زى ما بتقولوا اغلب الشباب المسيحى دلوقتى بقا لما يعاكس
> يقول بسم الصليب عليكى
> او يبص لصاحبه ويقول جامد يا جرجس هههههههههه على اساس انه بيكلم يعنى صاحبه
> بيكون شكلكم وحششششششششششش
> ​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لو وفى بيقول دلوقتى يا صلاة الجمعه لو مسلمة لو مسيحية بيقول يا صلاة باكر يا صلاة عشية يا صلاة النوم ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

GoDz قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لو وفى بيقول دلوقتى يا صلاة الجمعه لو مسلمة لو مسيحية بيقول يا صلاة باكر يا صلاة عشية يا صلاة النوم ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​



:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *انتا الراجل الوحيد يا مايكل اللى دخلت لحد دلوقتى الموضوع
> جاوب ع السؤال يا برعى:t30:*
> ​




*انسي يا عمرو
انا بدخل ارخم بس
كفايه عليك​*


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بحس ووالهي من كل قلبي وبصراحة اني عايزة اقلع الي في رجلي واديلو علي قفاة علشان قلة الادب زادت اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> بحس ووالهي من كل قلبي وبصراحة اني عايزة اقلع الي في رجلي واديلو علي قفاة علشان قلة الادب زادت اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى




عنيف اوى ​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> عنيف اوى ​


 هههههههههههههههههههههه هعمل اية يامايكل زهقققققققققققققت من البلد دي مبقناش عارفين نمشي في الشارع حاجة بقت مقرفة بجد بقينا بنمشي زاى منكون مروشين خايفين من الي ماشي جنبنا ولا ورانا ولا قدمنا


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سوري اقصد يا مارسلينو


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

godz قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لو وفى بيقول دلوقتى يا صلاة الجمعه لو مسلمة لو مسيحية بيقول يا صلاة باكر يا صلاة عشية يا صلاة النوم ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


ههههههههههه
جديده دى 
شكرا جودز ومارو لمروركوا
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انسي يا عمرو
> انا بدخل ارخم بس
> كفايه عليك​*


رخامه الحبيب زى اكل الزبيب
اوووووووووووووووووك
يا بررررعى:t9::smil8:
​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الناس بتعاكس فعلا حاجة غريبة اطفال وبشاب ورجالة وبنات
هحكى على موقف حصلى
مرة كنت ماشية مع 3 اصحابى وواحد يعنى باين انة كبير ولابس بدلة وماسك شنطة 
وشكلة محترم جدا ووقفنا انا بفتكر هيقول حاجةة مهمةة  قعد يقول بسم اللة مشاء اللة على شعررك 
لمى شعرك دةة ليتحسد وقعد يدينى مواعظ وانا وصحابى كنا هنموت من الضحك وبعديها بشوية 
واحد قلى شعرك هيقع مشينا كمان شوية واحد قالى كل دةة شعر ياررب يقع صحابى كانو هيضرربونى فى اليوم دة بس الحمد للة روحت بسلام


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> كل الناس بتعاكس فعلا حاجة غريبة اطفال وبشاب ورجالة وبنات
> هحكى على موقف حصلى
> مرة كنت ماشية مع 3 اصحابى وواحد يعنى باين انة كبير ولابس بدلة وماسك شنطة
> وشكلة محترم جدا ووقفنا انا بفتكر هيقول حاجةة مهمةة  قعد يقول بسم اللة مشاء اللة على شعررك
> ...




هو طوله كام  :t33:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه اية المعاكسات دى كلها هههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*للأسف المعاكسات دى بقت شىء طبيعى جدا فلى حياتنا اليومية فى الأول كنت بتضايق وكان ممكن احبس نفسى فى البيت كام يوم (لأن فى معاكسات مش بتبقى بالكلام وبس ممكن قوى قلة الأدب توصل لأكتر من كدة)*

*بس دلوقتى خلاص اتعودت بمشى بسرعة وكأنى مش سامعة أى حاجة.*

*هدخل تانى وأحكيلكوا على معاكستين يموتوا من الضحك*:t17:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> بحس ووالهي من كل قلبي وبصراحة اني عايزة اقلع الي في رجلي واديلو علي قفاة علشان قلة الادب زادت اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى



والله انتى صريحه اوووى 
واول عضوه تجيب من الاخر
يس عارفه لو عملتى كدا ايه هيكون رد فعله






































هيبقا فرحاااااااااان اوى لانك عبرتيه 
وهيقولك ضرب الحبيب زى اكل الزبيب
ههههههه
شكرا لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> عنيف اوى ​


بتعجبنى تعليقاتك يا حج مارو 
هههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> كل الناس بتعاكس فعلا حاجة غريبة اطفال وبشاب ورجالة وبنات
> هحكى على موقف حصلى
> مرة كنت ماشية مع 3 اصحابى وواحد يعنى باين انة كبير ولابس بدلة وماسك شنطة
> وشكلة محترم جدا ووقفنا انا بفتكر هيقول حاجةة مهمةة  قعد يقول بسم اللة مشاء اللة على شعررك
> ...



اكيد روحتى خليتى مامتك تبخرك:yaka:
لحسن الشباب اليومين دول عينهم مدوره اسألينى انا
ههههه
شكرا 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> هو طوله كام  :t33:​



  عيب يا واااااد دى برضه زى اختك:new4:
​


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *كلامكم يا بنات بيدل انكوا لما شاب بيعاكسكوا بتضايقوا*
> 
> _*بس انتوا يا بنات هتقرعوا وهتصيعوا علينا*_
> _*دا انتوا تتمنوا اى شاب يعاكسكوا:gy0000:*_​
> ...


 لا على فكرة مفيش بنت بتفرح بدا كفاية انك مش حاسس انك فى بلد مش بتحترم الاخر


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> :t11::12f616~137::t11:
> ايهه الموقف دا





شفتى بأه يا ميرنا كان لازم اضحك ههههههههههه حتى لو كانت معاكسة هههههههه


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا عامة برضه لما بتعاكس بمد زى نيمو ومش بعمل حاجة
> بس اكتر معاكسة كانت بجد تحفة وضحكوا على
> كنت ماشية بالشارع وهو معدى من جانبى
> وكان معاه عيل ضغير فشكله يدل انه محترم اوى
> ...





ههههههههههههههه بتحصل يا ديدى
بتكون لا ع البال ولا ع الخاطر هههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *كلامكم يا بنات بيدل انكوا لما شاب بيعاكسكوا بتضايقوا
> بس انتوا يا بنات هتقرعوا وهتصيعوا علينا
> دا انتوا تتمنوا اى شاب يعاكسكوا:gy0000:
> 
> ...






هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا هيرو انا بخاف بجد اصل لو البنت فرحت بالمعاكسة ورا ده متطلبات تانية 
ضحكة ورها رقم تليفونى وراها خروج وراها مصيبة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا بستحقر اى ولد بيعاكس لان الراجل ميعكس بنات وكمان دى شباب طايشه وشهواته بتمشيهم*
​


----------



## انريكي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> بحس ووالهي من كل قلبي وبصراحة اني عايزة اقلع الي في رجلي واديلو علي قفاة علشان قلة الادب زادت اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


لالالالالالا اي الكلام ده يا بنت صريحه جدا فين الشباب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس انا مش حقدر اعاكس اي بنت لان حبيبتي حتعمل زي ما عملتي هههههههههههههههه  موضوع جدا جميل يا هيرو الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> لالالالالالا اي الكلام ده يا بنت صريحه جدا فين الشباب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس انا مش حقدر اعاكس اي بنت لان حبيبتي حتعمل زي ما عملتي هههههههههههههههه موضوع جدا جميل يا هيرو الرب يباركك


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مملكة الغابة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> اكيد روحتى خليتى مامتك تبخرك:yaka:
> لحسن الشباب اليومين دول عينهم مدوره اسألينى انا
> ههههه
> شكرا ​


 
هى مدورة وبس


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رجليا اللي جبتني هنا
> 
> عندك اعتراض ولا حاجه*​



*عندى اعتراض ونص كمان 
هو انت جاى كمان هنا
روح شوفلك موضوع تانى يالا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *انتا الراجل الوحيد يا مايكل اللى دخلت لحد دلوقتى الموضوع
> جاوب ع السؤال يا برعى:t30:*
> ​



ههههههههههههه
شاطر يا مينا ايوة كدة
برعى لازم ير د
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بتحصل يا ديدى
> بتكون لا ع البال ولا ع الخاطر هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه
صح يا نيمو واللى يغيظك انه بيكون مش باين عليه 
وماشى محترم اوى ييجى عندك يتحول ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *كلامكم يا بنات بيدل انكوا لما شاب بيعاكسكوا بتضايقوا
> بس انتوا يا بنات هتقرعوا وهتصيعوا علينا
> دا انتوا تتمنوا اى شاب يعاكسكوا:gy0000:
> 
> ...


لالالالا صدقنى يا مينا
دى حاجة مش تبسط خالص
ليه يعنى كنا مستنيين كلمة من واحد زى ده

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *انا بستحقر اى ولد بيعاكس لان الراجل ميعكس بنات وكمان دى شباب طايشه وشهواته بتمشيهم*
> ​



عسولة اوى
رايك عجبنى 

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *عندى اعتراض ونص كمان
> هو انت جاى كمان هنا
> روح شوفلك موضوع تانى يالا
> *​



*عجبني الموضوع ده
ورجلي بتحب تتمشي هنا :t30:​*



didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> شاطر يا مينا ايوة كدة
> برعى لازم ير د
> ​



*اللي اسمه برعي يرد 
دي شرانيه وانا عرفها*​


----------



## besm alslib (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بس ما بعرف بالظبط لان هون ما في معاكسات هون في صراحه ههههههههههه*

*يعني واحد عجبته وحده بيحكي معها بصراحه بدون معاكسات *


*لكن بسوريا المعاكسات العاديه اللي تعليق متل مثلا نكون ماشيين يقوم واحد يقول لك فردت حلقك وقعت*

*طبعا كل وحده تحط ايدها على ادانها حتى اللي مو حاطا حلق متل هيك كنا بنضحك لما نعدي*

*انما لو معاكسه متل يا حلو او شو هالخسه او هيك اشيا كنت كتير اتدايق بس ما بحكي شي لجتى ما اعطي مجال للتطاول *

*لكن في بعض المعاكسات المؤذيه هديك بدها رد فعل *

*ومن المواقف اللي ما بنساها ابداااا مره كنا ماشيين انا وبنت حماي واختي ومر واحد وكان*

*هيتصرف تصرف قليل ادب قامت بنت حماي قعدت ضربتو وخربشتو *

*صرنا انا واختي نهديها وهي تقول لازم اربيه بصراحه برغم نعومتها الا انها ارجل بنت شفتها بحياتي هههههههههههه*


*يعني حتى المعاكسات رد الفعل تبعها بيكون حسب الموقف واسلوب المعاكسه لو لبق ولا وقح او قليل ادب*


*في بعض المعاكسات ممكن تضحكنا وبعضها ممكن يبسطنا بس بعضها ممكن يعصبنا وينرفزنا ويفقدنا اعصابنا*





*معلش رغيت كتير كالعاده بس الموضوع بجد حلو شكرا عليه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني الموضوع ده
> ورجلي بتحب تتمشي هنا :t30:​*
> لالالالا متتمشاشا هنا
> مش عايزين انهاردة
> ...



اتقى شرى واخرج برة الموضوع يالا
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> اتقى شرى واخرج برة الموضوع يالا
> ​




*لع عجباني الحته دي leasantr*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لع عجباني الحته دي leasantr*​



*يابنى انت مقيم هنا بالموضوع
روح يالا بينادوا عليك بالموضوع اللى جنبنا
مينا حييجى يضربك عشان بوظت الموضوع
زى ما بنبوظ البروفايل للاعضاء
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يابنى انت مقيم هنا بالموضوع
> روح يالا بينادوا عليك بالموضوع اللى جنبنا
> مينا حييجى يضربك عشان بوظت الموضوع
> زى ما بنبوظ البروفايل للاعضاء
> *​




*ايون عندي اقامه دائمه هنا
ومينا موافق اطلعي انتي منها
دي هويتي ولا نسيتي ع الفيس
ببوظ كالعاده في اي حته
والبركه فيكي طبعا يختي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايون عندي اقامه دائمه هنا
> ومينا موافق اطلعي انتي منها
> دي هويتي ولا نسيتي ع الفيس
> ببوظ كالعاده في اي حته
> والبركه فيكي طبعا يختي*​



*ههههههههههههههه
فكرتنى بعصابتى انا ونيفو 
ندخل بروفايل الاعضاء ونبوظ
طب انا حسلط مينا عليك 
ليش يوافق تبوظ كدة الموضوع 
مش خايف عليه 
اقامتك انتهت خلاص
اجرى برة الموضوع 
بدل ما بلغ عنك
*​


----------



## انريكي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه انا بحكي ابصراحه مش كذب ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ICE IDG (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يا عم ماليش نفس اتجوز خالص
الحكاية مش ناقصة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أرض احفظى جدول الضرب :hlp:​


----------



## نغم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الشاب الى بيعاكس بحسه بلا كرامة ولاشرف ايا كان نوع المعاكسة وانا لما حصل معايا مثل ه الموضوع بحس انى كرامتى اتجرحت وبتاثر فى نفسى ايى كلمة بيقولها 
ودائما بيكون لى رد فعل بس تعرفوا بحس انه البنت الى بترد على فعل الولد وتادبه بتكون فى عيون المجتمع واناس انه هى قليلة ادب وهذا الى محيرنى  هو يزعجنى ومن حقى ارد على ازعاجه ولما اجى ارد القى ناس تنضرلى نظرة سلبية وهو نظرة عادية وغالبا ايجابية 
مرة كنا انا وبنت خالتى واختى فى حديقة عامة وكانت سوالفنا شيقة وتكلمنا ونسينا ننتبه على الى حولينا وفجا تجى اختى وتقلى انه فى شخص بدا يصورنا وانا وبنت خالتى قمنا وفكرت اروح عليه واادبه بس قلت يلا امشى احسن بس لما كملت مشى لقيته بيصور وبكل وقاحة وكان مسافة بينى وبينه وانا اندرت عيليه وصيحت عليه بصوت عالى وقلتله انت بتعمل ايه وهو كان منظروه مخزى جدا اذ بدا يبرى نفسه فقالت له بنت خالتى  احنا عدنا عيون وشايفينك وهو كان بينكر ومشينا
انا  كنت راضيه على تصرفى لكن لما رجعنا على البيت حسيت انه شى الى عملته بعيون الناس هو شى سئ جدا وماكان من حقى اصرخ عليه ياترى كان من حقى ولا لاْ؟؟ وهل هذا بنظركم شى سى؟؟ اتمنى ان تصارحونى وتساعدونى وعلى فكرة انا مقيمة فى دولة اوربية لذلك يندر ان اتعرض لمثل هذه الحقارات ولكن صارت​


----------



## Sibelle (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن الناس يلي حوليكي ماالهم خبر انك بتتعاكسي لهيك بيظنوا ان تصرفك غير لائق هذا في دولة اوربية!
و على فكرة انا كمان متلك بيهمني راحتي النفسية اولا و بعدين تجي مشاعر الآخرين على قولة المتل 100 ام تبكي و لا امي تبكي! فليش شخص حقير بيعكرلي مزاجي و ينزعلي يومي و طلعتي الممتعة مع رفقاتي. لأ بديله جامد على دماغه هو ( ع قولة اخوتنا المصريين هون):hlp:​ 
هلأ نرجع للسؤال: بالنسبة الي نادرا ما اتعاكس لأني كمان بعيش بمجتمع راقي.
لكن بصراحة تبقى كمان حسب المعاكسة. في معاكسات بجد لطيفة و بعتبرها متل نسمة هوى عليلة ترطب نفسية البنت و تعطيها ثقة بحالها. ليش الكزب؟ :t30: 
لكن في معاكسات عنجد وسخة و قليلة آدب تخترق النفس كسيف فتكره الوحدة منا حالها ليش هي بنت. ​ 
هذا رأيي و شكرا ع الموضوع الظريف​


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> الشاب الى بيعاكس بحسه بلا كرامة ولاشرف ايا كان نوع المعاكسة وانا لما حصل معايا مثل ه الموضوع بحس انى كرامتى اتجرحت وبتاثر فى نفسى ايى كلمة بيقولها
> ودائما بيكون لى رد فعل بس تعرفوا بحس انه البنت الى بترد على فعل الولد وتادبه بتكون فى عيون المجتمع واناس انه هى قليلة ادب وهذا الى محيرنى  هو يزعجنى ومن حقى ارد على ازعاجه ولما اجى ارد القى ناس تنضرلى نظرة سلبية وهو نظرة عادية وغالبا ايجابية
> مرة كنا انا وبنت خالتى واختى فى حديقة عامة وكانت سوالفنا شيقة وتكلمنا ونسينا ننتبه على الى حولينا وفجا تجى اختى وتقلى انه فى شخص بدا يصورنا وانا وبنت خالتى قمنا وفكرت اروح عليه واادبه بس قلت يلا امشى احسن بس لما كملت مشى لقيته بيصور وبكل وقاحة وكان مسافة بينى وبينه وانا اندرت عيليه وصيحت عليه بصوت عالى وقلتله انت بتعمل ايه وهو كان منظروه مخزى جدا اذ بدا يبرى نفسه فقالت له بنت خالتى  احنا عدنا عيون وشايفينك وهو كان بينكر ومشينا
> انا  كنت راضيه على تصرفى لكن لما رجعنا على البيت حسيت انه شى الى عملته بعيون الناس هو شى سئ جدا وماكان من حقى اصرخ عليه ياترى كان من حقى ولا لاْ؟؟ وهل هذا بنظركم شى سى؟؟ اتمنى ان تصارحونى وتساعدونى وعلى فكرة انا مقيمة فى دولة اوربية لذلك يندر ان اتعرض لمثل هذه الحقارات ولكن صارت​




عارفه هو مش صح ليه انك تردى  عليه ؟

علشان لما تردى هو مش هايسكت واكيد هيهاجمك و وضعه هيكون اقوى منك

هو ولد مش هتفرق معاه اى كلمه او اى تصرف ممكن يتخانق فى الشارع عادى

لكن انتى لا مش سهل انك تفرجى الناس عليكي

فأسلم طريقه انك مترديش 

لكن مش قلة ادب ولا حاجه انك تردى عليه ده تصرف طبيعى

لكل فعل رد فعل لكن زى ما قولتلك فوق كده هى دى المشكله الوحيده​


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> .
> لكن بصراحة تبقى كمان حسب المعاكسة. في معاكسات بجد لطيفة و بعتبرها متل نسمة هوى عليلة ترطب نفسية البنت و تعطيها ثقة بحالها. ليش الكزب؟ :t30:
> لكن في معاكسات عنجد وسخة و قليلة آدب تخترق النفس كسيف فتكره الوحدة منا حالها ليش هي بنت. ​
> ​




يااااااااااه على الصررراحه

احيييييييكى كتير على الصراحه دى

فهى نادره عند اى بنت ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههه اية المعاكسات دى كلها هههههههههههه​



نورتى سندريلا بمرورك
بس ليه ماجوبتيش ع السؤال؟؟:11azy::11azy:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *للأسف المعاكسات دى بقت شىء طبيعى جدا فلى حياتنا اليومية فى الأول كنت بتضايق وكان ممكن احبس نفسى فى البيت كام يوم (لأن فى معاكسات مش بتبقى بالكلام وبس ممكن قوى قلة الأدب توصل لأكتر من كدة)*
> 
> *بس دلوقتى خلاص اتعودت بمشى بسرعة وكأنى مش سامعة أى حاجة.*
> 
> *هدخل تانى وأحكيلكوا على معاكستين يموتوا من الضحك*:t17:


شكرا بنت فبساويه لمرورك
ومستني اعرف الشباب كانوا بيعاكسوكى يقولولك ايه:crazy_pil:t31:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا على فكرة مفيش بنت بتفرح بدا كفاية انك مش حاسس انك فى بلد مش بتحترم الاخر


خلالالاص يا حجه:hlp:
 حقك عليا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يا هيرو انا بخاف بجد اصل لو البنت فرحت بالمعاكسة ورا ده متطلبات تانية
> ضحكة ورها رقم تليفونى وراها خروج وراها مصيبة ههههههههههههههه




لاا انا اقصد بتتبسطوا بس مش تبينوا قدامهم طبعا 
فهمتى يا حجه



















بس برضوا بتتبسطواااا :a63:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *انا بستحقر اى ولد بيعاكس لان الراجل ميعكس بنات وكمان دى شباب طايشه وشهواته بتمشيهم*
> ​


شكرا بنت موسى لمشاركتك وكلامك الجميل
نورتى  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *عندى اعتراض ونص كمان
> هو انت جاى كمان هنا
> روح شوفلك موضوع تانى يالا
> *​



لاااا دا انتى يا ديدى حنينه اوووووى
ايه عندى اعتراض ونص كمان
قوليله عندى اعتراض ونص وتلات تريع وفوقيهم حته علشان خاطرك
وبعد كدا يا مايكل الموضوع للبنات بس انا قايل كدا من الاول
برخم عليك زى مارخمت عليا ومرضيتش تجاوب:t30::t30:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> شاطر يا مينا ايوة كدة
> برعى لازم ير د
> ​



اى خدمه يا عطيااات:999:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني الموضوع ده
> ورجلي بتحب تتمشي هنا :t30:​*
> ههههه فاكر نفسك فى جنينه​
> 
> ...



الظاهر انكوا قرااااااايب  ههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بس ما بعرف بالظبط لان هون ما في معاكسات هون في صراحه ههههههههههه*
> 
> *يعني واحد عجبته وحده بيحكي معها بصراحه بدون معاكسات *
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
كمان بسوريا فى معاكسات 
شكرا  بسم الصليب لمرورك
ومتنسيش تسلميلى على بنت حامكى ههههههه:crazy_pil
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> اتقى شرى واخرج برة الموضوع يالا
> ​


يا كوكو اتقى شر الحريم اذا غضبوا
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد:t31:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يابنى انت مقيم هنا بالموضوع
> روح يالا بينادوا عليك بالموضوع اللى جنبنا
> مينا حييجى يضربك عشان بوظت الموضوع
> زى ما بنبوظ البروفايل للاعضاء
> *​


لا ياديدى انا عارف مايكل 
لو قولتله متبوظش الموضوع هيعاند ويبوظ اكتر 
سيبيه براحته :hlp:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايون عندي اقامه دائمه هنا
> ومينا موافق اطلعي انتي منها
> دي هويتي ولا نسيتي ع الفيس
> ببوظ كالعاده في اي حته
> والبركه فيكي طبعا يختي*​


ربنا يكتر من امثالك يا حبيبى
بوظ براحتك:11azy:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> لا يا عم ماليش نفس اتجوز خالص
> الحكاية مش ناقصة
> هههههههههههههه


والله انتا برنس
على رايك بلا حب بلا بطيخ
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> يا أرض احفظى جدول الضرب :hlp:​



هههههه
لا متقلقش حفظاه كويس اووووى ومش هتنساه
بس محتاجه صلاه الشباب ههههههه
شكرا مارو
​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> شكرا بنت فبساويه لمرورك
> 
> ومستني اعرف الشباب كانوا بيعاكسوكى يقولولك ايه:crazy_pil:t31:​


 
*كتير بس المواقف اللى تضحك قليلة*

*مثلا كنت ماشية مرة مع بنتين اصحابى وكل اصحابى قصيرين وكان فى واحد معدى وقف قدامنا وقاللى يا خواتى نخلة وواقع منها بلحتين ربنا يطرح فيكى البركة يا عسل.*

*مرة تانية كنت ماشية لوحدى وكان فى ولدين ماشيين مع بعض وواحد منهم كان بيضايقنى وأنا ماشية وكل لما أمد يمد معايا أنا بصراحة كنت خايفة جدا بس الواد التانى قال لصاحبة سيبها يابنى دى باين عليها بت غلبانة الكلمة دى خلتنى ابتسمت فى الشارع وبعد لما عدوا الناحية التانية كنت عايزة أضحك بس مسكت نفسى لحد لما أوصل البيت. *

*كفاية كدة ولو انها يتعمل منها مجلدات:t31:*

*شكرا على موضوعك ربنا يباركك:smi106:*


----------



## Nemo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *كتير بس المواقف اللى تضحك قليلة*
> 
> *مثلا كنت ماشية مرة مع بنتين اصحابى وكل اصحابى قصيرين وكان فى واحد معدى وقف قدامنا وقاللى يا خواتى نخلة وواقع منها بلحتين ربنا يطرح فيكى البركة يا عسل.*
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههه 
المعاكسة الاةلى دى تحفة هههههههههه
والتانية حصلتلى والولد التانى اعتذرلى احنا اسفين يا انسة 
قلت يااااااااه لسه فى ناس محترمة
ميرسى يا بنوتة ومواقفك جميلة


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> الشاب الى بيعاكس بحسه بلا كرامة ولاشرف ايا كان نوع المعاكسة وانا لما حصل معايا مثل ه الموضوع بحس انى كرامتى اتجرحت وبتاثر فى نفسى ايى كلمة بيقولها
> ودائما بيكون لى رد فعل بس تعرفوا بحس انه البنت الى بترد على فعل الولد وتادبه بتكون فى عيون المجتمع واناس انه هى قليلة ادب وهذا الى محيرنى  هو يزعجنى ومن حقى ارد على ازعاجه ولما اجى ارد القى ناس تنضرلى نظرة سلبية وهو نظرة عادية وغالبا ايجابية
> مرة كنا انا وبنت خالتى واختى فى حديقة عامة وكانت سوالفنا شيقة وتكلمنا ونسينا ننتبه على الى حولينا وفجا تجى اختى وتقلى انه فى شخص بدا يصورنا وانا وبنت خالتى قمنا وفكرت اروح عليه واادبه بس قلت يلا امشى احسن بس لما كملت مشى لقيته بيصور وبكل وقاحة وكان مسافة بينى وبينه وانا اندرت عيليه وصيحت عليه بصوت عالى وقلتله انت بتعمل ايه وهو كان منظروه مخزى جدا اذ بدا يبرى نفسه فقالت له بنت خالتى  احنا عدنا عيون وشايفينك وهو كان بينكر ومشينا
> انا  كنت راضيه على تصرفى لكن لما رجعنا على البيت حسيت انه شى الى عملته بعيون الناس هو شى سئ جدا وماكان من حقى اصرخ عليه ياترى كان من حقى ولا لاْ؟؟ وهل هذا بنظركم شى سى؟؟ اتمنى ان تصارحونى وتساعدونى وعلى فكرة انا مقيمة فى دولة اوربية لذلك يندر ان اتعرض لمثل هذه الحقارات ولكن صارت​



شكرا نغم لمشاركتك
وكلام مارسلينو سليم 
وكمان الشاب اللى تردى عليه هيكون فرحان
لانو بكدا ثبتك وفضل يتكلم معاكى
شكرا نغم
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Sibelle قال:


> ممكن الناس يلي حوليكي ماالهم خبر انك بتتعاكسي لهيك بيظنوا ان تصرفك غير لائق هذا في دولة اوربية!
> و على فكرة انا كمان متلك بيهمني راحتي النفسية اولا و بعدين تجي مشاعر الآخرين على قولة المتل 100 ام تبكي و لا امي تبكي! فليش شخص حقير بيعكرلي مزاجي و ينزعلي يومي و طلعتي الممتعة مع رفقاتي. لأ بديله جامد على دماغه هو ( ع قولة اخوتنا المصريين هون):hlp:​
> هلأ نرجع للسؤال: بالنسبة الي نادرا ما اتعاكس لأني كمان بعيش بمجتمع راقي.
> لكن بصراحة تبقى كمان حسب المعاكسة. في معاكسات بجد لطيفة و بعتبرها متل نسمة هوى عليلة ترطب نفسية البنت و تعطيها ثقة بحالها. ليش الكزب؟ :t30:
> ...


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله
بس اللى قولتيه فوق مش كذب:t30:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *كتير بس المواقف اللى تضحك قليلة*
> 
> *مثلا كنت ماشية مرة مع بنتين اصحابى وكل اصحابى قصيرين وكان فى واحد معدى وقف قدامنا وقاللى يا خواتى نخلة وواقع منها بلحتين ربنا يطرح فيكى البركة يا عسل.*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
الموقف الاولانى جاااااااامد اووووى

شكرا بنت فبساويه لمرورك
*​


----------



## نغم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> ممكن الناس يلي حوليكي ماالهم خبر انك بتتعاكسي لهيك بيظنوا ان تصرفك غير لائق هذا في دولة اوربية!
> 
> و على فكرة انا كمان متلك بيهمني راحتي النفسية اولا و بعدين تجي مشاعر الآخرين على قولة المتل 100 ام تبكي و لا امي تبكي! فليش شخص حقير بيعكرلي مزاجي و ينزعلي يومي و طلعتي الممتعة مع رفقاتي. لأ بديله جامد على دماغه هو ( ع قولة اخوتنا المصريين هون):hlp:​
> هلأ نرجع للسؤال: بالنسبة الي نادرا ما اتعاكس لأني كمان بعيش بمجتمع راقي.
> ...


 شكرا للكلام الرائع


----------



## نغم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> شكرا نغم لمشاركتك
> وكلام مارسلينو سليم
> وكمان الشاب اللى تردى عليه هيكون فرحان
> لانو بكدا ثبتك وفضل يتكلم معاكى
> شكرا نغم​


 فعلا كلام مارسيلو سليم


----------



## نغم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> عارفه هو مش صح ليه انك تردى عليه ؟​
> علشان لما تردى هو مش هايسكت واكيد هيهاجمك و وضعه هيكون اقوى منك
> فعلا هو هيكون اقوى منى فى كل الحالات بس انا لما برد مابرد على اى معاكسة برد على المعاكسة الى وقتها بحس انى قادرة اكسر راسه بكلامى
> هو ولد مش هتفرق معاه اى كلمه او اى تصرف ممكن يتخانق فى الشارع عادى
> ...


 شكرا مارسلو كلامك مفيد جدا


----------



## نغم (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اليوم حصل امر فضيع جدا 
كنا فى مطعم المدرسة وجت احد صديقاتى وهى تترتجف وكانت خايفة جدا حكت وقالت انه كانت فى ممر من الممرات وكانت تنتضر احد صديقاتها ولما كانت هناك جائوا علها 2ولاد وانا اعرف واحد منهم كان معاى فى السنة الماضية وحاصروها وبدو يتكلمو معاها كلام مخزى جدا وكانو بيقول لها الا نخليكى تبكى وهى كانت بوحدها حاولت تصرخ ولكن كانت لما تصرخ كانو يعلو صوتهم هما كمان وكان صوتها يضيع مع اصواتهم + انه هم طويلى القامة ولما حاولت تتصل باحدى صديقاتها قالوا لها اتصلى واذا جت صديقتك وكانت احلى منك هنسيبك والمصيبة انه هى تعرف واحد من االاولاد وهو نفسه الى انا اعرفه وهى كانت مستغربة من تصرفه لانه ابدا ماشفناه يوم ممكن يكون بلا اخلاق ولكن اليوم كشف عن وجهه الحقيقى واتصلت بصديقتها وجت صديقتها مع المدرسة وهما كانوا بنفس ولما جت المدرسة مسكو المدرسة ولما راحو بعدين تكلمت البنت مع المعلمة وهى اخذت الامور ببساطة وقالت لها لاتاخذى على تصرفاتهم هم فى فترة المراهقة وطبيعى يصير الى صار ولما راحت على الادراة وتحدثت عن الى صار قالوا لها بالاول تروحى تقولى للمدرستكى وبعدها تعالى عدنا وانا خايفة على صديقتى والمشكلة انهم شلة وكانه لااحد يستطيع ان يوقفهم وواحد من منهم اعرفوه وكلما يشوفنى يسلم لى وانا من بعد اليوم صرت محتارة اسلم عليه لما يسلم ولا لاء وكيف اتصرف معاه ؟؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2010)

:  





hero mena gerges قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*بما انى اتجوزت خلاص  هجاوب بس على نقطة المعاكسه اللى كانت وما زالت بتضايقنى جداااا وبتكرهنى امشى فى الشارع خصوصا بعد ما بقت المسيحيه مستهدفه حتى لو كانت لابسه ملابس عاديه لا تدعو انها تتعاكس
ميرررسى يا مينا :flowers:*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> المعاكسة الاةلى دى تحفة هههههههههه
> والتانية حصلتلى والولد التانى اعتذرلى احنا اسفين يا انسة
> قلت يااااااااه لسه فى ناس محترمة
> ميرسى يا بنوتة ومواقفك جميلة


 
*اية دة الموقف اتكرر معاكى انتى كمان دول بيغشوا من بعض ولا اية؟*:scenic::scenic::scenic:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الموقف الاولانى جاااااااامد اووووى*​
> *شكرا بنت فبساويه لمرورك*​


 
*الموضوع هو اللى جامد ربنا يباركك.*:yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بس انا لم تحصل معايا زي كدة
مش بهتم خالص مش بقول حاجة
بطنش وبمشي مع كشرة
ههههههههههههههه

بس في مرة لم صارت كان قريبي بالصدفة 
وكانت علقة سودة
ههههههههههههههههه
كل واحد يعاكس يستااااااهل .. 
شباب اخر زمن:yaka:


شكرا عالموضوع الجامد


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كتير بس المواقف اللى تضحك قليلة

مثلا كنت ماشية مرة مع بنتين اصحابى وكل اصحابى قصيرين وكان فى واحد معدى وقف قدامنا وقاللى يا خواتى نخلة وواقع منها بلحتين ربنا يطرح فيكى البركة يا عسل.
​
هههههههههههههه  طيب ارمي البلحتين دول عليه وريحي نفسك ​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> كتير بس المواقف اللى تضحك قليلة​
> 
> مثلا كنت ماشية مرة مع بنتين اصحابى وكل اصحابى قصيرين وكان فى واحد معدى وقف قدامنا وقاللى يا خواتى نخلة وواقع منها بلحتين ربنا يطرح فيكى البركة يا عسل.​
> 
> ...


 
*للأسف خسارة فية البلحتين دة عاوز زلطتين فى دماغة ميرسى لمرورك*:yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> اليوم حصل امر فضيع جدا
> كنا فى مطعم المدرسة وجت احد صديقاتى وهى تترتجف وكانت خايفة جدا حكت وقالت انه كانت فى ممر من الممرات وكانت تنتضر احد صديقاتها ولما كانت هناك جائوا علها 2ولاد وانا اعرف واحد منهم كان معاى فى السنة الماضية وحاصروها وبدو يتكلمو معاها كلام مخزى جدا وكانو بيقول لها الا نخليكى تبكى وهى كانت بوحدها حاولت تصرخ ولكن كانت لما تصرخ كانو يعلو صوتهم هما كمان وكان صوتها يضيع مع اصواتهم + انه هم طويلى القامة ولما حاولت تتصل باحدى صديقاتها قالوا لها اتصلى واذا جت صديقتك وكانت احلى منك هنسيبك والمصيبة انه هى تعرف واحد من االاولاد وهو نفسه الى انا اعرفه وهى كانت مستغربة من تصرفه لانه ابدا ماشفناه يوم ممكن يكون بلا اخلاق ولكن اليوم كشف عن وجهه الحقيقى واتصلت بصديقتها وجت صديقتها مع المدرسة وهما كانوا بنفس ولما جت المدرسة مسكو المدرسة ولما راحو بعدين تكلمت البنت مع المعلمة وهى اخذت الامور ببساطة وقالت لها لاتاخذى على تصرفاتهم هم فى فترة المراهقة وطبيعى يصير الى صار ولما راحت على الادراة وتحدثت عن الى صار قالوا لها بالاول تروحى تقولى للمدرستكى وبعدها تعالى عدنا وانا خايفة على صديقتى والمشكلة انهم شلة وكانه لااحد يستطيع ان يوقفهم وواحد من منهم اعرفوه وكلما يشوفنى يسلم لى وانا من بعد اليوم صرت محتارة اسلم عليه لما يسلم ولا لاء وكيف اتصرف معاه ؟؟؟​



 *لا طبعا متسلميش
او امشى ع المثل دا
صباح الخير يا جارى انتا فى حالك وانا فى حالى
لكن متهزريش معاه تانى
شكرا نغم لمرورك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :
> 
> *بما انى اتجوزت خلاص  هجاوب بس على نقطة المعاكسه اللى كانت وما زالت بتضايقنى جداااا وبتكرهنى امشى فى الشارع خصوصا بعد ما بقت المسيحيه مستهدفه حتى لو كانت لابسه ملابس عاديه لا تدعو انها تتعاكس
> ميرررسى يا مينا :flowers:*


*لما تخرجى ابقى جودى البودى جارد بتاعك:spor24:
نورتى دونا بمرورك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> لاااا دا انتى يا ديدى حنينه اوووووى
> ايه عندى اعتراض ونص كمان
> قوليله عندى اعتراض ونص وتلات تريع وفوقيهم حته علشان خاطرك
> وبعد كدا يا مايكل الموضوع للبنات بس انا قايل كدا من الاول
> ...



*هههههههههه
شفت الحنية يا مينا 
طول عمرى كدة 
ورخم عليه وخليه يطلع من الموضوع 
جاى يغلس على هنا
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> بس انا لم تحصل معايا زي كدة
> مش بهتم خالص مش بقول حاجة
> بطنش وبمشي مع كشرة
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


نورتى كاترين بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> كتير بس المواقف اللى تضحك قليلة
> 
> مثلا كنت ماشية مرة مع بنتين اصحابى وكل اصحابى قصيرين وكان فى واحد معدى وقف قدامنا وقاللى يا خواتى نخلة وواقع منها بلحتين ربنا يطرح فيكى البركة يا عسل.
> ​
> ...


نورت رومانى بمرورك
وياريت تجاوب ع السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:66:​


----------

